# Tektro Dual Pivots - keep or replace?



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I have Tektro dual-pivot brakes on my bike. 

It seems like I'm constantly working on them only to have them fall out of alignment/adjustment in relatively short order and for no apparent reason. Nothing I've done seems to offer a lasting solution. 

I've had bike mechanics basically tell me to HTFU and deal, but I'm wondering if changing to a better set of dual-pivots - Shimano, SRAM, TRP, etc. might not be an option.

Would "better" brakes than the Tektros offer more adjustment stability? In addition, would they perform better - stopping power, etc?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Samadhi said:


> I've had bike mechanics basically tell me to HTFU and *deal*, but I'm wondering if changing to a better set of dual-pivots - Shimano, SRAM, TRP, etc. might not be an option.
> 
> Would "better" brakes than the Tektros offer more adjustment stability? In addition, would they perform better - stopping power, etc?


"deal"? as in deal with it? or deal with the idea of buying new brakes? If the former those are kinda cool, (although not necessarily helpful) mechanics.

I assume you've done the method of centering by just grabbing the caliper, right? I never mess with the centering bolt on my 105 caliper and this method has always worked out in the long run. Other things to look over are lost washers, too long of a mounting bolt (although I think they'd suspiciously go wack off the bat), probably too long/short brake housing.

If nothing works, must be quite the garbage brake to yield need for an upgrade. As far as stopping power goes pads are the only ideal upgrade.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> "deal"? as in deal with it?


yep



> or deal with the idea of buying new brakes? If the former those are kinda cool, (although not necessarily helpful) mechanics.


I'd emphasize unhelpful :mad2:



> If nothing works, must be quite the garbage brake to yield need for an upgrade.


That's what prompted my question. I wouldn't know a great set of brakes from garbage.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I think they can be fixed. Tektros are not bad with a little work and some pads. 

I say keep them and figure them out.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Fall out*



Samadhi said:


> IIt seems like I'm constantly working on them only to have them fall out of alignment/adjustment in relatively short order and for no apparent reason. Nothing I've done seems to offer a lasting solution.


Please explain what you mean by "fallout of alignment/adjustment." If the brakes are going off center, then you either didn't center them properly or the mounting nut is not tight enough. If the pads are moving, then you didn't tighten them properly. Unless you have a bizarrely defective set of brakes you should be able to properly set them up so they keep their alignment/adjustment.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've got a set of Tektro dual pivots on my shelf. They're perfectly good brakes. While they didn't spend very much time on my bike (track bike, I just had 'em on there to train on the street before my first trip to the velodrome) they worked fine.

There are two bolts for adjusting them. Here's a link.
http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/dual-pivot-brake-service

Read it, tune the brakes yourself, and find a better shop.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> They're perfectly good brakes


Tektro is now making brakes for Campagnolo, they must be decent.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

I have Tektro 530's and they are fine. Just replace the brake pads with Kool Stops. FYI, mine never come out of adjustment, so I really can't comment on that.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The Campagnolo TT brakes appear to be sourced from Tektro. I've seen no official verification that they are made by Tektro. If someone could show the link that would be useful.

To consider all Tektro brakes as good or bad is not useful. Your Tektro brakes are 4-series. While their higher-level models (5-7') are ok, the 4's are not, and are only sourced as OEM's for lower-cost bikes rather than sold commercially. 

A set of 105 or Ultegra brakes will be noticably better functionally in all regards. On the other hand, there really is no reason why any set would constantly come out of adjustment/alignment as you are saying, or that any BLS with any degree of skill would say that they would.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

have a set on my salsa. no issues. replaced the brake pads to koolstop


----------

